# Sordità selettiva maschile



## Tebina (12 Aprile 2013)

Più giorni fa:

-Allora Tebina quando invitiamo i miei a cena e gli fai il bollito?-
-Mattia...chiedi a loro quando vogliono venire, dimmelo tre giorni prima e io mi organizzo.-
-Ma no dai! Dimmi un giorno tu e io li avverto.-
-No. Decidono loro e io mi organizzo.-

Qualche giorno fa:

-Allora Tebina quando invitiamo a cena i miei e fai il bollito super buono?-
-Ne abbiamo già parlato. Sono loro che ce lo devono dire, almeno un paio di giorni prima così mi organizzo con la carne.-
-Ma non puoi comprarla subito e poi congelarla?-
-No. Loro decidono e io mi organizzo.-

Ieri sera:

-SI PUO' SAPERE QUANDO INVITIAMO I MIEI? SONO GIORNI CHE LO DICI E ANCORA NIENTE!-
-Mattia...ma sei cretino o cosa? Ne abbiamo parlato almeno tre volte!Mi rifiuto di fare ancora questa conversazione.-
Silenzio.
Silenzio.
Silenzio.
E poi - ...potresti ricordarmi che cosa abbiamo detto? Che mi avverti tu quando posso invitarli?-



Minchia.


----------



## gas (12 Aprile 2013)

scusa, mi puoi dire quando inviti i parenti di Mattia per il bollito?


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

gas;bt8047 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa, mi puoi dire quando inviti i parenti di Mattia per il bollito?


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Scusa Tebe ma quand'è che possono venire i parenti di Mattia?


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

:blank:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

:kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2013)

Scusa Tebe, ma visto che adoro il bollito mi dici quando vengono i genitori di Mattia così vengo anch'io?


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Scusate chi mi fa un sunto su quando tebe ha deciso d'invitare i suoceri? 
No, perché non vorrei che l'unghia si offendesse e cadesse prima del previsto...:condom:


----------



## Simy (12 Aprile 2013)

Eliade;bt8053 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate chi mi fa un sunto su quando tebe ha deciso d'invitare i suoceri?
> No, perché non vorrei che l'unghia si offendesse e cadesse prima del previsto...:condom:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

Simy;bt8054 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 No perché http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&s...38,d.bGE&fp=1a48dc479b7c7602&biw=1241&bih=606


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

VAFFANCULO ELIADE!!! FOTTITI!
AAAARGGGGGG...CRETINA IO CHE CI SONO ANDATA A VEDERE!
MADONNA CHE SCHIFO. BASTA!
TOLGO L' OPZIONE COMMENTI!
SIETE INSOPPORTABILI!


MADONNA LE UNGHIE.
GESU' CHE VOMITO.
TERRORE FIFA PAURA.


----------



## Tebina (12 Aprile 2013)

così imparate.
Accanirsi contro la povera tebina sensibile.
:blank:


----------

